
The Ultimate Playlist for Startup Founders - mahmoudfelfel
https://medium.com/play-startups/the-ultimate-playlist-for-startup-founders-part-1-d6adcb100a7e
======
asadlionpk
I thought this is just a lame music playlist. This is even better!

